# Flash 10.2 APK?



## RayKinStL (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

Anyone have the apk, or a link to the apk, for 10.2 Flash player? The one that works with CM7 on the Thunderbolt. Thanks!


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

RayKinStL said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone have the apk, or a link to the apk, for 10.2 Flash player? The one that works with CM7 on the Thunderbolt. Thanks!


10.3 works fine and so does the new hulu 7 release in the thread for TBolt.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## RayKinStL (Jul 7, 2011)

explamphibian said:


> 10.3 works fine and so does the new hulu 7 release in the thread for TBolt.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


Im running the new radio, and I thought someone said in that thread that that was not the case?


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

explamphibian said:


> 10.3 works fine and so does the new hulu 7 release in the thread for TBolt.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


I'm not running CM7 right meow but he did say that in order for flash videos to work in the browser, 10.2 was required. Maybe 10.3 works?


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

10.3 works with tweaks. 10.2 just works.

Find both here...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1010606

Sent from the Bolt via Tapatalk


----------

